# Non-accompanying members of your family unit - 485 Temporary Graduate



## foxdie222 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi, I am in the process of filling out 485 visa application form. This page is bit confusing for me as I am not sure which family members to include. Please read below to understand my point:

1. My partner is on shore and she is already added on the application on the page before this one. (If I try to add my partner on this page, I get an error that spouse can't be added as family members).

2. I have no one accompanying with me so I have left "Accompanying members of your family unit" blank.

3. I have my sister, mum and dad on shore as well on different visas, so I have added them in "Other family members".

4. My other two siblings are off shore and I have added them both in non-accompanying members. 

This seems to be the only way I can proceed with my application because if I add my sister, mum and dad who are already on shore, I get an error that citizens can't accompany.
Please let me know if I am doing anything wrong here ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Your family unit includes your partner and any dependent children so you would not include siblings or parents as either accompanying or non-accompanying members.


----------



## foxdie222 (Jan 13, 2019)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Your family unit includes your partner and any dependent children so you would not include siblings or parents as either accompanying or non-accompanying members.


This is what is written on this page :
Family members
Provide details of ALL your family. Include family members who are not accompanying you to Australia as well as deceased family members. Where appropriate, you are required to provide details of the following family members:

Your parents
All your brothers and sisters (including full, half, step and adopted brothers and sisters)
All your children (including children from previous marriages/relationships)
All other members of your family unit. Information about which family members are considered to be a 'member of your family unit' for travel or migration purposes is available by referring to form 1496i Including family members in your application. Form 1496i is available from the department's website https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/allforms or offices of the department.

Spouse/de facto partner details section is just before this page


----------

